

Ask HN: What happened to Serendipity, the fare tracker? - viae

A few days ago a neat looking perl script for tracking fares via Kayak made the front page.  I can't seem to find the article and the Google code hosting has 404'd:<p>http://code.google.com/p/serendipity/<p>I discovered this when I reloaded the old open tab in my browser.  I'm sorry to see it disappeared....
======
natep
Good question. I was just about to tell a friend about it and this is the only
post I can find.

~~~
natep
Actually, I just remembered that I had left a comment on that thread, so here
it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2049698>

He took it down at Kayak's request, because of the load caused by continuous
requests on their servers: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2052920>

Oh well.

------
chrismealy
I had it running and it stopped working. Boo.

------
viae
Edit: I mean, it's 403'd, not 404'd...

